# Suit Coat: Pocket flaps in our out?



## CyberAthlete (Mar 23, 2006)

That's the question. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

A discussion of this same topic from a bit earlier this month:


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Either way is OK.

But if you don't like them, it's probably easier to just buy suits without them.


------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

It's your choice. I'm tall and thin, so I use every horizontal line I can find to give me the illusion of breadth, including ticket pockets with flaps. My pocket flaps are always out and, in fact, most of my pockets are still sewn closed.

Best regards,
thinman


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I much prefer flaps. Plus they hide any pocket sagging that can occur with time.


----------



## Grayishhues (Feb 25, 2006)

I prefer to let my pockets do whatever they want to do, If the flap likes to get stuck in the pocket I'll leave it there, unless it is one of those half in half out deals. I think that kind of disregard to how your pocket flaps are behaving shows that you are well dressed, but aren't thinking too hard about it.

The sound of silence, is deafening.


----------



## Enigman (Mar 30, 2006)

I remember hearing somewhere that flap pockets are for the daytime and slit pockets are for the evening. This makes sense to me in terms of style - the slit pockets being somewhat dressier looking (think of a dinner jacket, where flaps are a no-no). But I don't remember if this was just one person's opinion, or an actual hard and fast rule. I definitely like the look of flaps, and I'll admit that I've never bothered to tuck them in for an evening event.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Enigman_
> 
> I remember hearing somewhere that flap pockets are for the daytime and slit pockets are for the evening. This makes sense to me in terms of style - the slit pockets being somewhat dressier looking (think of a dinner jacket, where flaps are a no-no). But I don't remember if this was just one person's opinion, or an actual hard and fast rule. I definitely like the look of flaps, and I'll admit that I've never bothered to tuck them in for an evening event.


This is true. The fewer details, the more formal, for the most part. But in terms of flaps in or out on a suit coat, I find the difference in formality negligible at best.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

CyberAthlete:

from The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes, Suit Chapter, Pockets section:

Besom (Pronouced "bee zom") or Piped -- The inset pocket opening is finished on one or both sides (top and bottom called a double besom) with a welt, a narrow folded piece of fabric (aka Piping or Cording) to show just the slit of the pocket. The finishing technique reinforces the pocket opening. *This style is more flattering to heavy men, since it draws less attention to the waist and has less fabric there. *

Flap -- A matching piece of fabric covers the pocket opening so that you have to lift the flap to access the pocket opening.

Combination or Flapped Besom -- a pocket that has a flap, which can be hidden if desired since the pocket also has a double besom.

Andy


----------



## CyberAthlete (Mar 23, 2006)

This page has been bookmarked. Thank you gentlemen for your help. Little did I know what it takes to dress for success.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Flaps out on all sportscoats. Flaps add to part of their outdoor function.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Like the POW, I have a tendency to store an unused hand in a pocket, so generally it's flaps in. But, if I have something of great value in the pocket or I'm in a crowded situation, I'll put the flaps out for security purposes.


----------

